# This collar is why I need a female dog



## WheatenLover (Sep 9, 2021)

It is the most beautiful collar I have ever seen. It is custom-made and I think it would cost between $200 and $300 now, maybe more..

Of course, I'm not going to get another dog.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2021)

The male dog doesn't care what collar you put on him.
Just tell anyone who asks that he is gay. 
Or is starring in a new musical that is being rehearsed and he isn't allowed out of character.


----------



## Linda (Sep 10, 2021)

It’s a beautiful collar.


----------



## win231 (Sep 10, 2021)

Or, just get a male dog & name him "Caitlyn."


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Or, just get a male dog & name him "Caitlyn."


Why is there no face palming emoji?


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

That collar is way too expensive. If I had that much money to waste, I wouldn't waste it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------

